# Mold Growing On 130 Gallon Aquarium Canopy



## taylorhedrich

Hey,
I have a beautiful cherry finish 130 gallon aquarium equipped with canopy and stand, that I just purchased on January 17, 2005. It is still cycling at the moment and they are no fish in it. Absolutely nothing. Just water. Anyway, mold grows on the lid and trim of my canopy underneath. Lysol says on it's can that is kills spores and stuff like that, so I spray a little bit on a paper towel and wipe the mold away. Then about 3 days later it is back. It is very unattractive, and it doesn't want to go away. The worst yet, the aquarium water isn't even heated, so I'm sure that it will get much worse when the water is warm, because those are the conditions that mold thrives in. There is a long strip in the back of my tank cut out for filters and stuff to go, so there is definatly aeration. What should I do? Thanks for you suggestions.
~Taylor~
[email protected]


----------



## taylorhedrich

It's getting to be a real problem







Nobody out there can suggest anything?


----------



## theycallmevirg

do you have a cover over the water....can u explain that a little more...


----------



## taylorhedrich

What do you mean by a cover over the water? I thought the canopy was the cover over the water, because that's the only cover I have over it anyway. I wish I could take a picture, but I don't have a digital camera.








~Taylor~


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

I think what he was saying is there needs to be some type of cover between the water and the canopy. I used to have an acrylic tank with a canopy and the only place where you could see water was where the filter went into the tank. Which like you said there was a cutout on the canopy as well. This way all the water condensation is on that glass instead of building up on your canopy.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Man that's a bummer. I didn't know that, as this is my largest tank I've ever had, and it's also my first tank to have a canopy. That's a shame. So, it's probably best to find 2 seperate hoods to fit inbetween the canopy and water right? I bet they are going to be expensive, but then again, I don't want my canopy to be ruined by the fungus. Hmmmmm........decisions decisions..... Maybe my dad could cut me out 2 pieces of plexiglass to fit onto the top of the tank. Would that be fine? I didn't realize that there was supposed to be a cover there. I don't understand why it didn't come with that stuff brand new. After all, the guy that bought it payed $1,300 brand new. It did come with the full length light strip, that still wasn't even opened.
~Taylor~


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

taylorhedrich said:


> Man that's a bummer. I didn't know that, as this is my largest tank I've ever had, and it's also my first tank to have a canopy. That's a shame. So, it's probably best to find 2 seperate hoods to fit inbetween the canopy and water right? I bet they are going to be expensive, but then again, I don't want my canopy to be ruined by the fungus. Hmmmmm........decisions decisions..... Maybe my dad could cut me out 2 pieces of plexiglass to fit onto the top of the tank. Would that be fine? I didn't realize that there was supposed to be a cover there. I don't understand why it didn't come with that stuff brand new. After all, the guy that bought it payed $1,300 brand new. It did come with the full length light strip, that still wasn't even opened.
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]949963[/snapback]​


The plexi would work if you were able to put some hinges on it so you would be able to easily feed, clean, etc. That sucks that it didn't come with that, but would be better to get something to cover the tank than to replace or rebuild the canopy.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

fyi: you can't cycle a tank without an ammonia source.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Tinkerbelle,
I put some of my Aunt's pond goldfish that I have in a different tank in my 130 for a few days. They placed a lot of organic wastes in there by the time the few days was over, so there's poop all over the bottom as a source. It's grody looking, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Although I could have easily put cultures in there. I just was in no big hurry.
~Taylor~


----------



## BigChuckP

YOu can also buy glass tops that are hinged in the middle but be careful as mine broke because my lights heated the glass so hot they just broke, couldnt plexi glass melt also though?


----------



## taylorhedrich

BigChuckP said:


> YOu can also buy glass tops that are hinged in the middle but be careful as mine broke because my lights heated the glass so hot they just broke, couldnt plexi glass melt also though?
> [snapback]950463[/snapback]​


I have flourescent lights. They can't get that hot can they?


----------



## the grinch

I have never had a problem with my lights breaking my glass top and dont worry about it. If you use lights made for a fish tank than you shouldnt have any problems. After all my lights have a clear plastic that slides when taking the bulb out. Just dont use a heat light.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Thanks a lot the grinch,
Hey, I noticed that you are from Pontiac, Michigan. That's pretty cool, because I know where that's at. I'm in Oakley, a small town by Chesaning and Owosso.
~Taylor~


----------



## Tinkerbelle

you have to continue to fuel the ammonia soure. yeah its grody, but some of that may just be the leftover waste that is no longer producing the toxic ammonia that feeds the bacteria.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Is the canopy and trim wood? Did you make it yourself? One reason could be is that if you made the canopy yourself, the coating you put on there to protect it isnt thick enough and so the bacteria is going through.


----------



## taylorhedrich

No the canopy came with the tank brand new, well the guy bought it brand new and never filled it with water, because he learned that he had to move, so it's basically brand new. I'm pretty sure it isn't homemade, because he told me he bought it from a manufacturer in Indiana. Is there some kind of coating that I could put on the tank canopy to make the shield thicker so the bacteria don't go through? Thanks.
~Taylor~


----------



## Tinkerbelle

a nice coat of polyurethane might help a bit.


----------



## taylorhedrich

GOD!!!! Am I ever glad to have ya'll and this site!!! It's great how fast ya'll recommend things, and still come up with suggestions and ideas that I've never thought of. Oh, by the way, my next question to Tinkerbelle is if the polyurethane will affect my texture or color of the canopy? It is just on the bottom of the lid on the canopy, so it doesn't matter that much. And now to you others, Do you agree with Tinkerbelle? It's not that I don't trust her, it's just that I don't wanna take 1 person's word for it and screw up my canopy. The canopy is what makes the aquarium it's grandest. Thanks again.






















~Taylor~


----------



## taylorhedrich

taylorhedrich said:


> GOD!!!! Am I ever glad to have ya'll and this site!!! It's great how fast ya'll recommend things, and still come up with suggestions and ideas that I've never thought of. Oh, by the way, my next question to Tinkerbelle is if the polyurethane will affect my texture or color of the canopy? It is just on the bottom of the lid on the canopy, so it doesn't matter that much. And now to you others, Do you agree with Tinkerbelle? It's not that I don't trust her, it's just that I don't wanna take 1 person's word for it and screw up my canopy. The canopy is what makes the aquarium it's grandest. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]952220[/snapback]​


Well, what's your thoughts people?


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

taylorhedrich said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD!!!! Am I ever glad to have ya'll and this site!!! It's great how fast ya'll recommend things, and still come up with suggestions and ideas that I've never thought of. Oh, by the way, my next question to Tinkerbelle is if the polyurethane will affect my texture or color of the canopy? It is just on the bottom of the lid on the canopy, so it doesn't matter that much. And now to you others, Do you agree with Tinkerbelle? It's not that I don't trust her, it's just that I don't wanna take 1 person's word for it and screw up my canopy. The canopy is what makes the aquarium it's grandest. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]952220[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what's your thoughts people?
> [snapback]955837[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

A clear laquer might do the same thing, but all that will do is protect your wood. You will still probably have a problem with the mold or algae growth, it will just grow on top of that. It might be a smart move to protect the wood, but you should still look at getting some type of glass to cover the tank, so there shouldn't be a need for the laquer, polyurethane, etc. The biggest thing is stopping the condensation from collecting on the wood and let it just build up on the glass.

I am no professional with wood working, but just my thoughts.


----------



## taylorhedrich

JD_MAN said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD!!!! Am I ever glad to have ya'll and this site!!! It's great how fast ya'll recommend things, and still come up with suggestions and ideas that I've never thought of. Oh, by the way, my next question to Tinkerbelle is if the polyurethane will affect my texture or color of the canopy? It is just on the bottom of the lid on the canopy, so it doesn't matter that much. And now to you others, Do you agree with Tinkerbelle? It's not that I don't trust her, it's just that I don't wanna take 1 person's word for it and screw up my canopy. The canopy is what makes the aquarium it's grandest. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]952220[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what's your thoughts people?
> [snapback]955837[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A clear laquer might do the same thing, but all that will do is protect your wood. You will still probably have a problem with the mold or algae growth, it will just grow on top of that. It might be a smart move to protect the wood, but you should still look at getting some type of glass to cover the tank, so there shouldn't be a need for the laquer, polyurethane, etc. The biggest thing is stopping the condensation from collecting on the wood and let it just build up on the glass.
> 
> I am no professional with wood working, but just my thoughts.
> [snapback]957149[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking







Darn!!!







Oh well I guess getting this tank going is gonna tank even longer than I anticipated.









~Taylor~


----------



## Tinkerbelle

the polyurethane will seal the wood (get clear, it won't discolor the wood... it can make it slightly shiny though).... and help prevent the moisture from working INTO the wood and rotting it... or causing warping. i think even if you decide to go with a glass top (which is a VERY good idea), it would be a good idea to dry the canopy out for a few days off of the tank, then seal it before putting it back on. its a longterm investment ^_^


----------



## taylorhedrich

Tinkerbelle said:


> the polyurethane will seal the wood (get clear, it won't discolor the wood... it can make it slightly shiny though).... and help prevent the moisture from working INTO the wood and rotting it... or causing warping. i think even if you decide to go with a glass top (which is a VERY good idea), it would be a good idea to dry the canopy out for a few days off of the tank, then seal it before putting it back on. its a longterm investment ^_^
> [snapback]957564[/snapback]​


Thanks a lot Tinkerbelle!!!






















I will do that. Thanks so much for all of your help!!! It is greatly appreciated.
~Taylor~


----------

